# Found beagle with electronic collar



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Found near county line and millenium north of st helen.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Make that County line Rd. and Meridian Rd. Talk to text on phone. If anyone hears of someone missing a young beagle. Contact me, I have the info you need to get your dog back.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Notify animal control in case the owner is not a member.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Notify animal control in case the owner is not a member.


Or any animal shelter. Ill bet he has a chip in him.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Is the owners name on the collar ?
The owner may not be a member on here , but someone may know him.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

I am posting this to get the word out. I did not find the dog, nor do I have it. I was approached while out bird hunting to see if I was the dogs owner. I have the fellow that found the dogs phone number and nothing more.


----------

